
Free Online Resources/Books to Learn R and Data Science - cmdlinetips
http://cmdlinetips.com/2018/01/free-online-resources-books-to-learn-r-and-data-science/
======
cmdlinetips
compiled it recently while looking for R Resources. just blown away from what
is out there for free from top most people in the field. please add to any
resource that is missing here

